# Any Cubers in Perth, Australia?



## Destiny (Feb 8, 2018)

I know most cubers here have no speedsolving accounts, but if you do, pls reply!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 8, 2018)

Most people here:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/PerthWinter2017


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm from perth yeah!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 8, 2020)

have you gone to perth puzzle party 2020?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 8, 2020)

A year old thread... they’re probably not active anymore.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> A year old thread... they’re probably not active anymore.


cue sadmusic.mp4


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 8, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> cue sadmusic.mp4


Maybe here?


----------

